# zz update



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

possitive and bad comments welcome, this same fish is for sale


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm not a FH person, but if I was I would definately get this guy. Just a gorgeous fish. Is he full of piss and vinegar too?

edit: typo


----------



## jonscilz (Dec 2, 2004)

awesome fish


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow, I'm not big into FH's either, but one like that could change my mind.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Took me a while to spot the Fish, Hes Camo with that Gravel :laugh: 
Seriously though, Very nice looking fish man!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow, great coloration!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam ugly gravel


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Death in # said:


> dam ugly gravel
> [snapback]845864[/snapback]​


but the gravel makes the flowerhorn look twice as nice as it is though









very nice


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Why they even sell gravel that color is beyond me.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's beautiful


----------

